# Sisson #41 mods (short tutorial)



## esoxhunter

Thought I would share my techniques on modifying Sisson #41's with the musky faithful. I can do this at my store upon request, but I thought I'd post this for the DIY'ers or those who don't live close to central Ohio.

items you will need:
1. A Sisson #41
2. #6 split rings
3. pliers/cutters
4. split ring pliers
5. two-part epoxy
6. drill with 1/16 drill bit
7. finishing nails 
8. adult beverage of your choice








Step 1: remove hooks and cheesy bass-sized split rings from the lure. I just use cutters and trash the split rings.
Step 2: drill holes on the under-side of the 'mouth' portion of the lure. Make sure that your drill bit goes all the way through the plastic lip, but not through the exterior of the top side of the lure.








Step 3: insert finishing nails the the drilled holes to measure how long the "pin" needs to be....then cut to size. (small screws, extra large paper clips, and old spinnerbaits make fine 'pins' as well). Cut the pins to proper length.
Step 4: mix small amount of two-part epoxy in something that you can throw away once project is complete. Old lure packaging works well (clear plastic part).
Step 5: dip your pins into the epoxy and insert into drilled holes in your lure.
Step 6: use tongue depressor or popsicle stick to apply a generous amount of epoxy to the pinned holes....filling them in and sealing.








Step 7: Enjoy your adult beverage.....wait several minutes for epoxy to dry.








Step 8: attach larger split rings and hooks to the lure. You can upgrade hooks to a #2 or even #1 if you like, but the hooks Lee puts on these lures now are sufficient to hold a musky. I like the oversized split rings because they add more strength and give you better hooking ability since they add more length to the shank.








Final tip....even with modifications, this is still just a beefed-up bass lure. Lighten your drags a little more than usual to avoid straightend hooks while trolling and hang on.


----------



## lazy

Good tutorial esox, Im sure some people are not aware that Sessions should be modified before using them as musky lures or how simple it is to modify them. Step # 7 makes you want to modify all your lures.  

Dallas


----------



## Blue Pike

esoxhunter --- I used your drill and pin technique to fix a loose lip on one of my favorite Jakes.
Sweet deal, worked like a dream.

Thanks for the pictures and such.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Is this the same as a model 41 Sisson? Woody Diver 3?
https://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/product.php?productid=16281&cat=300&page=1

Or this one which has the printed circuit board lip which s/b stronger than the plastic.
https://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/product.php?productid=16260&cat=&bestseller=Y


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05

Nice write-up and pics! I have seen some guys at Leesville lose some nice muskie on un-pinned Sissons when the lip broke off. This definitely fixes that problem!

The other thing I do to mine is take off the original hooks and replace them with those KVD's in size #1. I have seen them at WalMart now for like $5.25 for a box of 6. Not cheap, but these things are ridiculously sharp and strong, and my landing percentage when using them is wayy better than with just the original hooks. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mustad-KVD-Ultra-Grip-Treble-Hooks/1306895.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dkvd%2Bhooks%26x%3D0%26y%3D0%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=kvd+hooks&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

EDIT:

And the Woody Diver 3 is the same as the 41 Sisson.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Tusc.RiverRafter05 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> And the Woody Diver 3 is the same as the 41 Sisson.


Thanks, thats what I thought but wasn't sure!


----------



## crittergitter

Is this for the older ones? I have a Sisson #41 that I bought about a year ago at Buckeye Outdoors the tie on the lip appears to have a wire going into the bait.


----------



## BITE-ME

That wire doesn't go thru, it only extends to the end of the lip inside the bait. Not sure why Sisson even bothered with the wire. Without pinning them, they are only as strong as the bonding strength of the glue the lip is put in with. 

Here is a picture of the tutorial author with an unpinned Sisson.
 

Luckily we were able to land the fish... damage happened in the net when it bashed the bait against the side of the boat.


----------



## JamesT

Yikes, the only time that ever happened to me was when i slapped a bagley in the water to remove weeds(i rarely do this and not since this happened). What you think is a thru wired bait usually isnt, especially if it has the single thicker gauge wire. It is a cheap way to manufacture a bait and get the tie in location where its at(even less frillsy is the way shad raps/poes are). And really, it doesnt matter unless you are going for toothy critters (not eyes). I dont believe the 41 was designed for skis, hence the mod.


----------



## crittergitter

Thanks for the clarification George.


----------



## BITE-ME

crittergitter said:


> Thanks for the clarification George.


 You can always count on me to be a "Know It All"


----------



## TimG

Just thought I'd add that the line tie should be epoxied as well. I have had them pull out of the lip, but have never actually had the whole lip seperate from the bait, probably because I don't troll them. Pinning is not always enough with these little bass baits. Gotta reinforce the line tie as well. Thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## Tatonka

I can't get sissons to stop wandering off, it is a PITA when trolling and getting them wrapped around other baits that swim straight
I tuned them, run beside the boat and they look like they are swimming straight 
I release them, fish for awhile, glance back and the tangled lures are spinning on top of the water


----------



## TimG

Too heavy of a leader maybe? Like I said, I don't troll them, but cast them around weedbeds with good results. I step my leader and rod size down and put super sharp hooks on them. I just don't trust them to stand up to a musky bite trolling, but LOTS of guys use them that way with good results. I would think you'd want a smaller leader to keep the action of the lure.


----------

